# Ogio Grom stand bag



## Parmo (Jan 16, 2009)

<u> *Ogio Grom stand bag* </u>  

After playing a few rounds with the Grom it has to be said (though in my inexperience of bags) that this is a great bag.  The amount of space I have compared to the Mizuno Aerolite 2 is excellent, the number of pockets idea due to the many things I slug around the course not forgetting the water bottle holder.  

The stand doesnâ€™t look as safe as others, but so far its not been a problem, the only issue I have had is that a non trifold towel catches between the legs (ooo matron) and causes the legs to hang down, also at time without the previous comment the legs do stick and a little push is needed which wasnâ€™t with the Aerolite.

Overall this is another great bag from Ogio which is full of gadgets and pockets.


----------



## Ken_A (Jan 16, 2009)

<u> *Ogio Grom stand bag* </u>
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2009)

I can confirm that Grom make great bags. When I carried I used a Grom and have moved on to an Atlas cart bag. Superb quality and plenty of space.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 17, 2009)

Good honest review,they do look super sexy.

Ill have a look at them when iam after a new bag,i generally buy a bag on the features not the name on the side which looking at this bag has loads of features.

Ill find a pic of the divider system and if thats good i found myself a new bag


----------



## TonyN (Jan 17, 2009)

Parmo my trifold towel also gets caught In The legs on my Ogio edge bag. The legs are quite wide so when I pick it up the left leg hits my right leg as I am lifting it. Does yours do this?

 My only concern though other than that the ohio bags are top drawer


----------



## Parmo (Jan 20, 2009)

Parmo my trifold towel also gets caught In The legs on my Ogio edge bag. The legs are quite wide so when I pick it up the left leg hits my right leg as I am lifting it. Does yours do this?

 My only concern though other than that the ohio bags are top drawer
		
Click to expand...

Yes Tony it does.  Also I noticed after a couple of rounds the legs started to sag already!! I Googled it and on the stand the two wires behind the stand legs has a H shape thingy, you can push that up to tighten the legs, its tough work but Ogio says it should move with force, I tried it an it was a bugger and moved slightly to tightened it, but I have found the Grom a tad heavy for 18 holes to carry with all the extra kit you can fit in it, so looking to use it with a electric trolley soon as HID gives the nod.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes my legs have started to sag.. on my bag.... my Golf bag 

I knew they would though because my mates do.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2009)

Tony, push the H thingy up, its tough but does work.  Just again its the H thingy not the Y front thingy


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 25, 2009)

I got my Ogio Grom about 3 years ago. Although I'd never heard of the brand before I had seen Ogio bags got a "best buy" rating in some online review so thought I'd try one. All my previous bags had broken (usually the legs), although this might have had something to do with a previously bad habit of whacking them pretty hard with wedges after bad shots!

No regrets. It has lived in the back of the car ever since, often buried under piles of wood and tools, seen lots of punishment in the worst of weather and it still feels like new. Highly recommended. Wouldn't hesitate to get another when this one gives up the ghost, which I don't expect to be any time soon.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 15, 2009)

<u> *UPDATE* </u>  

The Grom has failed me...  The hip/back padding has worn out and is all frayed after 3 months/20ish rounds and its looking jaded.  

Called the retailer who advised they don't stock them and told me to pick another bag!  I told the fella on the phone that I want a working Ogio Grom, if they can not supply the previous model I bought then really they should supply the newer model not fob me off with more of their stock.  In my eyes its up to the retailer to contact Ogio and get a replacement sent out, not up to me to pick a bag I didnt want in the first place from their stock.

The Law says:




			If a fault appears after that nebulous "reasonable time" has elapsed, don't despair. If it's in the first six months, and it's not because of fair wear and tear, accidental damage or misuse, then the retailer must still repair or replace the item. If he demurs, he has to prove the item wasn't faulty in the first place, or that it couldn't be expected to last that long. Often he'll choose to replace rather than repair it.
		
Click to expand...

Will update later if they call back, wont name retailer until sorted out.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 22, 2009)

New 2009 Grom sent  

Infact this one: -


----------

